# Will Jerome Moiso be re-signed ?



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

What do you guys think the Hornets will do with Moiso? Will he be offered a new contract or will they let him walk away? 

I really think this dude could be a bargain for any team that signs him. He's shown some flashes of coming into his own and fulfilling his potential towards the end of the year. I really was disappointed when I saw Silas be fired because he is a players' coach and Jerome has to be motivated to perform well.

Generally what do you guys think of Moiso? Do you think he is part of Floyd's plans?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Cleveland seems to like Moiso

In other news, the Cavs are interested in New Orleans free agent forward Jerome Moiso. Moiso averaged 4.0 points per game during the regular season.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks for the info. 

Apparently Silas believes in him. Going to Cleveland would not be a bad thing for him I guess.

:topic: What does your sig mean Mikedc?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

De Gustibus No Est Disputandem ~ "There's no accounting for tastes". 

It's also the name of a famous economics paper in which George Stigler and Gary Becker argue that, in economics anyway, people have identical tastes and resorting to the argument that people simply have differing tastes is really no argument at all (because really, you can end pretty much any argument by appealing to it).

Aren't you glad you asked? :laugh:

<HR>

I'm betting Moiso really liked playing for Paul Silas (or Silas really saw something in him)... that sort of makes sense to me.

It leaves the Hornets in bad shape if they don't re-sign PJ though. Basically they'll have David West, Tractor Traylor and that's it. :|

How about a trade of George Lynch and next year's number 1 pick to Chicago for Marcus Fizer?


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

i think he will re-sign with the hornets, hornets is smart enough to realize hes one of the major bargains in the league, no way in hell will they give up a major bargain like him 
muahhhahahhaahahaha not without a doubt


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Fingers crossed they keep Moiso, PJ and Pack, but i think a trade will also be needed in this team soon.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Someone will fall in love with his athleticism and overpay him IMO. Watch out for the Heat.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd rather not have him back unless he's coming at the bare minimum or PJ won't be back. Even if PJ doesn't come back, I wouldn't pay a lot for him... he's a talented guy but he's a tease. The Hornets already have two PFs under contract in West and Traylor.

Their top priority should really be Brown. Brown for the present and hope West turns out for the future.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

no way!

Moiso will be a great player and would be a bargain at 2/3 million a year.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> no way!
> 
> Moiso will be a great player and would be a bargain at 2/3 million a year.


But where would he play? Assuming for a minute they get PJ back, that gives them PJ, West, and Traylor all at Moiso's position. At best he could totally eat up West's minutes, but that doesn't seem particularly useful to spend a couple million to put your first round draft pick further back on the bench.

I think the Hornets would be better off spending their money on someone who's truly a backup C or a young SG who can score and defend and who has some size.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Let PJ walk
Develop Moiso and West
Try to sign a good SG


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Let PJ walk
> Develop Moiso and West
> <b>Try to sign a good SG<b>


I would love for the Hornets to get Delk but I don't guess that will happen. 

I wouldn't mind getting rid of Brown to develop the younger guys. That would be the best thing to do.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Seriously the let PJ walk idea has merit!

Resign Moiso and suck for a year but let West and JMo develop. Get a good draft pick and use all that capspace to sign a stud SG!

PG-Davis/Wes
SG-TopSG/Wes
SF-Mash/Lynch
PF- An improved Moiso and West
C- Magloire/ Traylor/ West

Also around the 10-15 pick (possibly lottery)

All speculation hoping we can resign Magloire and a top SG long term and assuming no one unexpectedly starts to suck or has to retire. But a good team nonetheless.


I am of the opinion that all championship teams need to take a risk to eventuate. Just like when LAL traded Kobe for Divac in the HOPE Shaq would sign with them.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree that teams need to let young players develop in order to pave the way for the future, but at the same time, I'm not all that convinced that West or Moiso is "the future". Moiso hasn't shown much and West is a mid to late round draft pick. Neither one strike me as future "marque" players, or even players that will honestly be as good as PJ is in THEIR primes.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I agree that teams need to let young players develop in order to pave the way for the future, but at the same time, I'm not all that convinced that West or Moiso is "the future". Moiso hasn't shown much and West is a mid to late round draft pick. Neither one strike me as future "marque" players, or even players that will honestly be as good as PJ is in THEIR primes.


How do you know? West was Player of the Year 2 or 3 times! PJ was drafted in the 2nd round. Would you have thought PJ would have turned out like he did? Give the guys a chance before blowing them off. Having said that, I would like to see PJ back. Traylor backs up Magloire. He rarely plays PF. I would like to see Moiso bulk up a little and play C, but that may be asking too much from him.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, of course I don't know for sure, but based on the probabilities and what I've seen of these guys, I don't see any reason to think they're going to be anything special. Could it happen? Of course. I do actually like them, but for a team that's trying to get over the hump (which for the Hornets seems to mean staying healthy), it'd be nice to have a guy you know you can rely on.


----------



## mashburn (Jul 10, 2003)

Please no he is too injury


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL, apparently no one on this board was consulted... PJ is back for another four years at a relatively overpriced $8M starting salary. :|


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> LOL, apparently no one on this board was consulted... PJ is back for another four years at a relatively overpriced $8M starting salary. :|


It is a good signing. He is a solid team player. He may have been slightly overpaid, but he was in high demand.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

He is a good player, but...

I feel alot better about paying Jerome Williams $6.5M now.

PJ is nearly 34 years old... $8M might be close to what he was worth last year, but when he's 38?


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Considering that he is probably twice the player Williams is, maybe we got a deal.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HORNETSFAN</b>!
> Considering that he is probably twice the player Williams is, maybe we got a deal.


i dunno bout that. Jerome is developing a mid range game, can slash greatly to the hoop, defends very well, and can get alot of boards for his team (avg double digits in rebounds the last few weeks).

he's improving rapidly, while i don't think PJ will improve at all since he's almost done his career.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

The Raptors signed him


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

LOL You Hornets fans are quiet all of a sudden as the Toronto Raptors snatched Moiso away from you. :woot:


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> LOL You Hornets fans are quiet all of a sudden as the Toronto Raptors snatched Moiso away from you. :woot:


LOL! I would have liked to have kept Moiso as I think he could eventually develop into a solid player. However, he is a boom or bust type and is not the dramatic loss you make him out to be. At this point in his career, he is a great shotblocker, but only one-dimensional. He is foul prone and gets lost in a half court offense. He needs to work on his defense. He could become something, but would not have gotten enough PT here with Brown re-signing and the drafting of West.


----------

